# Lawn Care Newsletter



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey Guys

I'm starting a lawn care newsletter. Basically the goal is to have a monthly newsletter with any tips/tricks for the current season. When I first started out I really wished this existed, and I notice that many of the ones that used to be around stopped. So I figured why not!

https://leadpage.com/page/122.html

The goal will be to release it the first friday of each month. If you have anything you think should be in a newsletter feel free to let me know. I'm not sure how intense this will get, but it'll be fun!

Tim


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great idea - subscribed! (even though I have a warm season lawn)

Thanks for the TLF plug on the confirmation screen! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I was looking at the TLF stats this morning and decided we would probably see 20k posts before we hit the 500 member mark, but this may change that. :lol:

It's amazing how many new members we get from people who see TLF mentioned in YouTube videos. Thanks to all here who do that. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah I am not sure what to do about warm season guys. I don't ask for Zip Code so hopefully people will notice I do cool season stuff? lol

And yeah it's great people are getting here. It's funny how some people feel everything is competition but I see all these different social networks as a subset of the large community. Some people are forum only, some video only, some blog only, and many mixed in between. Seems silly not to mention TLF ;-)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> ...some people feel everything is competition but I see all these different social networks as a subset of the large community...


+1, it's great to have so many good options. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You do know that some of the people here choose to bastardize their warm season lawns with cool season grasses over winter. It's kinda like not wanting to be the king of your neighborhood, but being intimate with your aunt because we're in the same boat. See what I did there?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

LOL

OK guys, first Newsletter is out. So I kinda scrambled and slapped it together because of the timing. Please let me know honest thoughts!

http://24316.users.rocketresponder.com/archive/61932.html


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it, congrats!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Good tips! Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> OK guys, first Newsletter is out. So I kinda scrambled and slapped it together because of the timing. Please let me know honest thoughts!


First thought is that I like it -- well done. It's particularly helpful for newbies to have the links to your relevant videos right with the article.

One detailed comment is to be careful about the recommendation to use "Scotts Starter Fertilizer with Weed Preventer" in overseed situations, depending upon the lawn type. Folks with significant amounts of fine fescue in their "northern mix" or with a mostly fine fescue area (say an old northern mix which has a shady area which has been reduced to mostly fine fescue over the years) could have a problem if too much fertilizer with mesotrione is applied.

For an illustration of what too much mesotrione (Tenacity) will do to fine fescue, see slide 24 of Tenacity: A New Herbicide for Turfgrass Establishment from Washington State University.

In all honesty, if the environmental conditions for an area favor fine fescue (significant shade, low to moderate fertilization), then weed pressure will be low anyway, so the need for a "weed preventer" in such areas is greatly reduced.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Great point! How do you keep your bookmarks organized?? I tried to keep all these pdfs and university studies saved in various bookmark sites but never found a good method.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

This ad was on your website today. Love one, but a bit rich for me: 
https://www.ams-samplers.com/new-products/bulk-density-soil-sampling-kit-w-hammer-head-handle.html?source=rmrktng&gclid=CNaP1raTltYCFQS5wAodwVcGbA
BTW, are you aware that the youtube link on your profile page is a dead link?
Enjoyed the newsletter.


----------

